# Anybody have any experience with the Synthmaster One Expansion Bundle?



## Dylanguitar (Sep 22, 2021)

I picked up Synthmaster One on sale for cheap, and am considering getting the Expansion Bundle but wondering it it's worth the $.
Anybody else pick these up and can comment on the quality of the presets, and if they really hit enough new territory that's not covered in the factory presets it comes with?


----------

